# WTB pre 40s Silver King in 26" or a Elgin twin bar men's bike



## Sped Man (Feb 9, 2013)

If you have one please contact me at gonewiththebid2@aol.com. Send photos and asking price. 
Sped Man


----------



## npence (Feb 10, 2013)

Prewar silver kings are all 24" bikes. But  seem to be about the same overall size of my 26" bikes.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Feb 10, 2013)

*26 x*



npence said:


> Prewar silver kings are all 24" bikes. But  seem to be about the same overall size of my 26" bikes.




What about a 26X?


----------



## npence (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok sorry there is just one the 26x


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 10, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> What about a 26X?




Well 2 lol there is the

Prototype aluminum track racer silverking and
the 26x

Nick.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Orrrr if you want aluminum AND Elgin then go the easy route and just pick up a Gull! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 10, 2013)

Would prefer a 47 Silver King with springer. It can be a parts bike. It doesn't necessarily have to be complete.


----------



## momona (Feb 10, 2013)

*soo....*

you want a "hextube" silver king?


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 11, 2013)

momona said:


> you want a "hextube" silver king?





Yes, I am looking for a 1936-1948 Silver King hextube with springer. It can be whole or in parts. Would prefer whole though


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 11, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Yes, I am looking for a 1936-1948 Silver King hextube with springer. It can be whole or in parts. Would prefer whole though




Hex tubes were only made from 1947-48.


----------



## zephyrblau (Feb 11, 2013)

was that a typo ? hex tubes were only built from '46 - '48 (some say '49) 



Sped Man said:


> Yes, I am looking for a 1936-1948 Silver King hextube with springer. It can be whole or in parts. Would prefer whole though


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 11, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Hex tubes were only made from 1947-48.





I wasn't sure when they were made just covering my bases.


----------



## rlhender (Feb 11, 2013)

I will be selling this one...minus the tank if interested


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 13, 2013)

Search is over. I picked up a 1947 Silver King. Thanks Chris


----------



## momona (Feb 13, 2013)

Lets see some pics


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 13, 2013)

It hasn't arrived yet. I paid for it today. It will take about week before it arrives.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 13, 2013)

rlhender said:


> I will be selling this one...minus the tank if interested




What do you want for that?


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 26, 2013)

First day home. Original owner repainted the book rack and fork with aluminum radiator paint. He also painted the chainguard black. I found out later that the book rack was painted several times before. In its previous life it was white, green and red. The bottom layer of paint was red.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 26, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> First day home. Original owner repainted the book rack and fork with aluminum radiator paint. He also painted the chainguard black. I found out later that the book rack was painted several times before. In its previous life it was white, green and red. The bottom layer of paint was red.




Very, very cool!


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 26, 2013)

It currently looks like this. 




I tried getting a few parts rechromed but the prices I got were ridiculous. Instead I decided to repaint the parts red until April. Hopefully at the next bike show and swap in April I will find the correct parts with good chrome.


----------

